# toll roads are costly!!!



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Amazon is sending me on a bunch of toll roads. Do they compensate you for these if I bring it to their attention? Is there a way to tell the app to avoid tolls? Thx.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> Amazon is sending me on a bunch of toll roads. Do they compensate you for these if I bring it to their attention? Is there a way to tell the app to avoid tolls? Thx.


That'll teach you to work for Amazon. Now order your tube of lube from Amazon.


----------



## Adrien (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi GrumpZilla,

I would recommend to use Waze and to configure it to avoid tolls . It will take you slightly more time, but you can decide if it is worth it or not


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Toll roads cost me nothing as I don't take them even if it's faster. I can always finish with plenty of time without using the toll roads.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Don't use their navigation. Use maps app with "avoid tolls" selected.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Thx for the comments. Waze is installed and will using it today.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

It also depends on your region...


----------

